
Analysis of the Privacy and Security Risks of Android VPN Permission-Enabled Apps [pdf] - artsandsci
https://research.csiro.au/ng/wp-content/uploads/sites/106/2016/08/paper-1.pdf
======
thinkling
Previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13477384)

